# Hennessy Hammock



## pedxing (Sep 3, 2002)

I just wanted to pop in and rave about my Hennessy Hammock.  I just tried it out on a three day backpacking trip and it was wonderful.  I got the Ultrlight A-Sym (it was at REI at their big used/returned gear sale and I could not resist the price).  It's under two pounds, but a bit roomier than their lightest model.  I think it was designed to address some of the complaints about the Ultralight (not enough room, difficult to adjust for complete weather protection).  Anyway, it kept me dry during heavy cold rain and it kept me comfortable.  It's definitely my solo shelter for 3 season backpacking.

(One good source of info on several models of the hammock is: http://www.hikinghq.net/gear/hennessey_assym_hammock2.html


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2002)

Are hammocks comfortable? Is there room for anything else other than you and your sleeping bag? Are they difficult to get in and out of? It seems like you're kind of "caccooned" in one. I would think the curveness of it wouldn't be comfortable for long.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 11, 2002)

The hammocks are pretty darned comfortable... no need for cushioning from a mattress pad.  However, some kind of pad is important on cool nights for insulation.  The air underneath can chill much more quickly than the ground does in a tent.  You actually lie incredibly flat... as flat as you would in a tent on an imperfect site.  If you tie the hammock well, you don't get that big curce effect we usually associate with hammocks.

I didn't feel claustraphobic.  There is a lot more room than in a bivy, and it felt roomier than my Walrus Zoid did (this went double in the rain, since in a tent you worry about moisture if you touch the side walls sometimes - but with a tarp suspended above the hammock, there is no almost no condensation on the hammock surfaces and little contact between the hammock and the rain fly/tarp).

Moving around takes some getting used to.  A pad that isn't too slippery on the surface and is wider than 20" seems like a good idea if you need insulation.

There isn't much storage room in the Ultralight models.  There is a little overhead storage pocket, and the string that hold up the roof of the hammock runs along inside and you can hang things from it.  There is some space for storage, but everything moves around a lot (at least it does for me at this point) whenever you do.  You can use the rain fly to create a vestibule underneath the tarp.  Larger hammocks have better storage possibilities, but will weigh more than the incredible 31 ounces that this hammock weighed.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2002)

Hmm...Sounds pretty cool. Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll try one someday, if I find someone who has one I can borrow, or maybe EMS rents them?


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 27, 2006)

Bumping this becasue Im kinda pondering the use of a hammock for solo fair weather hikes.  I cant really see a downfall with the idea given its not too cold.  I've been eyeing this one http://www.byerofmaine.com/amazonas-moskito.htm  , it seems like the byer's hammocks are a lot cheaper than the henessy ones and lighter too!   They seem like they should be alot easier packing than a tent and there is no shortage of trees where i hike.  Also, by tent ground cloth may double as a rainfly!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2006)

Interesting. I haven't seen the Byer hammocks before; I do have a Hennessy and I *love* it.

One thing I should note is that if you click on the picture on the linked web site, that hammock has one serious sag in the middle; the Hennessy A-Sym's really do flatten out when you get in them at an angle (not straight) and have tied off the head lower than the feet (it sounds unintuitive, but trust me, it works).

Additionally, it looks like you need to supply your own rain tarp.

That said, I love the fact that "If the protective net is not needed, simply turn the hammock over and enjoy the Moskito as a regular Traveller." That's something a Hennessy definitely cannot do.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 5, 2006)

Though I do not own one, Everyone whose has a Hennessy, loves it. I've never heard a bad comment from an owner yet. Years ago I lay in one and was amazed how comfortable, light, and how thin the tie-offs are.


----------



## pedxing (Apr 6, 2006)

As Michael J mentions, the Hennessey comes with a rain fly - this would explain some of the weight and price difference.  The Byers also does sag more and seems less desiged for use as overnight shelter.

I'd likely stick with the Hennessey if I was to buy a new hammock - although there are plenty of fans of Clarks Jungle Hammocks (and one other brand that slips my mind).

I've been on two major trips (270+ and 170+ miles) with the Hammock since that post above and still love it.  The two major issues for me are: 1) cooling from the airflow underneath make it a poor choice for cold weather trips, unless you use some of the new fangled quilt contraptions that you attach to it (which I've never tried and which seem to erase some of the efficiencies), and 2) it is not idiot proof - it doesn't take a gear wizard to set up, but if you set it up carelessly and hastily when nasty weather is going to come - you will get wet.  Of course no light weight shelter is idiot proof, but hammocks require a bit more thought than tents.  Set with thought it will protect you from almost any inclement weather - I messed up once and had a nasty night.  Some people buy a larger rain fly - which will make it more idiot-proof.


----------



## KevinB (Apr 6, 2006)

this guy does a nice comparision http://www.hikinghq.net/gear/clark_hammock.html


----------

